# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Sa čime brišete bebinu guzu..?

## Totto

Ako ovom topicu nije mjesto na ovom podforumu, isprike i molba osobju da da prebaci na odgovarajući  :Smile: 


Daklem, svojoj sam M. od rođenja dok nije navršila 4 mj, guzu brisala isključivo blazinicama i toplom vodom, onda smo otišli na more i polako sam uvela vlažne maramice (pokleknula sam pred jednostavnošću  :Sad:  ). Guza joj je donedavno bila besprijekorna, ali sad, kad smo uveli i dohranu se počelao pojavljivati crvena crta na mjestu gdje su guzovi slijepljeni  :Sad: . Ne želim više koristiti vl. maramice, ali mi ni blazinice nisu opcija jer su skupe. Nažalost, kupanje pod tušem ne dolazi u obzir je ima dystoni i izvija se u luk kad ju držim jednom rukom (da bi drugom mogla oprati guzu). 

Ima li kakvih prijedloga sa čim bi mogla brisati guzu a da je nježno i  perivo u mašini?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

tetra pelene, pola smočene, drugom polovicom obrišeš

ako ti je to grubo, možeš kupiti svjetliji ili bijeli pamučni jersey ili felpu u dućanu s metražnom robom i razrezati na željenu veličinu. te materijale ne trebaš rubiti

----------


## Mojca

Papiriće za pelene koji nisu bili pokakani perem, pa koristim više puta. Za svako mijenjanje pelena idemo pod vodu, makar nije bila pokakana. Brišem ju tetra pelenom. 
Vlažne maramice, ako baš moram koristiti, prvo isperem ako imam mogućnost.

----------


## trampolina

Pranje guze na umivaoniku, jednom rukom je držiš preko prsa ispod pazuha, staviš ko fol u sjedeći položaj preko ruba umivaonika (rub u stvari dođe ispod koljena) i opereš drugom. Moji svi imaju distoni, nisu mi se izvijali na taj način. Blazinicama samo doradim pregibe ako se što zavuklo unutra.

I perem samo vodom i bebi sapunom, obrišem malim guznim ručnikom.

----------


## Totto

*trampolina*, vidiš, ja sam pokušavala iznad kade, tako da pustim lagani mlaz na tušu (koji je na svom stalku na bočnom zidu), ali nikako nisam spretna za to, ona se izvije. Pokušat ću ovako iznad umivaonika, najsretnija bi bila da joj perem guzu toplom vodom i obrišem ručnikom.

----------


## trampolina

Pokušaj, ja sam probala na različitim dimenzijama umivaonika, na onim skroz malim ne mogu, a na velikima mi treba neka češica jer bude daleko slavina od guze.

----------


## klara

> Pranje guze na umivaoniku, jednom rukom je držiš preko prsa ispod pazuha, staviš ko fol u sjedeći položaj preko ruba umivaonika (rub u stvari dođe ispod koljena) i opereš drugom. Moji svi imaju distoni, nisu mi se izvijali na taj način. Blazinicama samo doradim pregibe ako se što zavuklo unutra.
> 
> I perem samo vodom i bebi sapunom, obrišem malim guznim ručnikom.


Ovako i ja radim, iako ima vec 14 mj. Samo bez sapuna.
U vrticu tete brisu maramicama. Ali kad je bebolina imala osip prale su je s pamucim krpicama koje sam ja donjela, pomocu lavora vode ( svaka cast tetama)

----------


## rutvica

ako ne pod pipom, perem ju gazicama koje namočim u vodu. kupila sam par metara gaze i sašila ih, u par slojeva, 20x20. 

za van postoje dvije solucije. 1) par gazica namočiš u vodu i staviš u vrećicu za zamrzavanje sa zipom, pa imaš "mokre maramice" 2) uz par suhih gazica poneseš malu sprejalicu s vodom, pa ih namočiš prije upotrebe

----------


## Mojca

rutvica, promaklo mi je da si rodila. Čestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## Jadranka

Kad smo doma i kad ima tople vode, perem ga u umivaoniku, samo s vodom. Ali mi imamo stvarno veliki i ravni umivaonik pa ga ja sjednem unutra ili stavim na sve cetiri dok ga peruckam, a sad vec ponekad stoji i na nogama. Kad smo vani  onda s vlaznim maramicama malo prebrisem.

----------


## cikla

U početku sam gazom i vodom iz lavora. Isto sam sama sašila kao rutvica. Za van sam nosila bočicu sa vodom kojom bih pre upotrebe namočila gazu. Sada je perem na umivaoniku na način koji je opisala trampolina.

----------


## trampolina

> Kad smo doma i kad ima tople vode...


Ja to s hladnom još uvijek  :škartoc:

----------


## Jadranka

> Ja to s hladnom još uvijek


Brrrrr

----------


## rutvica

> rutvica, promaklo mi je da si rodila. Čestitam!


hvala ti, još je sve friško  :Smile:

----------


## mona

ja isto imam gomilu gazica pa njih namočim

----------


## vissnja

Kod kuće sam je ili prala ili brisala mokrom krpicom.
A za napolje sam nosila vlažne maramice koje bih predhodno, kod kuće isprala pod mlazom tople vode (ispiraš dok iz njih ne prestane da izlazi ona pena) i tako sam ih nosila u nekoj kutijici.

----------


## Totto

evo, jutros smo probali pranje toplom vodom iznad umivaonika i ne ide jer je pipa nisko, umivaonik neki dubok, a meni je strašno nespretno držati ju jednom rukom preko prsa i drugom manevrirati (zapravo joj ne mogu doći do piše i oprati ju, samo guzu imam dostupnu  :Grin:  ) pa sam sjela na rub kade, prebacila ju preko svog bedra i nekako uspjela

još samo da nađem načina da pri tome i svoju trenirku ne smočim  :Grin: 

bilo bi puno laške da mi je pipa u kadi sa desne strane, a ne sa lijeve  :Undecided:

----------


## Mojca

A iznad kade? 
Ja sam dugo prala guzu iznad kade. Pa sam sad prešla na umivaonik pred koji tjedan. Otežala mi je.  :Smile:

----------


## koksy

Moj će skoro 15 mj a i dalje se peremo isključivo nad umivaonikom. Primim ga preko prsa i ispod ruku pa operem guzu, pa ga okrenem, napola posjednem u umivaonik i operem pišonju, i dalje ga jednom rukom držeči ispod prsa. Tako od prvog dana, maramice koristim samo ako smo vani.

----------


## NINOLINO

a zasto ne koristis vaticu....jeftinija je od blaznica...kupis jedan kolut od kile u ljekarni i moze jako dugo trajat... :Smile:

----------


## Kayyya

ja sam isto prala guze u lavabou, znam još uvijek, rijetko istina, jer sad je to guza od cca 90 cm i 15 kg...
dok su bile male, to mi je bilo najlakše, jednostavnije nego močiti krpice pa još i to prati.
za van vlažne, ponekad i po doma

----------


## Laura

Ja imam jedan lavor, unutra natočim toplu vodu, uzmem gazicu i operem ga, sa suhom ga obrišem i to je to. Koristila sam i dječji sapun, sad sam se malo uljenila pa ako je pokakan, obrišem ga malo vlažnim maramicama i isperem mokrom gazicom. To mi je nekako praktičnije nego nositi ga u kupaonu...

----------


## leonisa

> Ako ovom topicu nije mjesto na ovom podforumu, isprike i molba osobju da da prebaci na odgovarajući 
> 
> 
> Daklem, svojoj sam M. od rođenja dok nije navršila 4 mj, guzu brisala isključivo blazinicama i toplom vodom, onda smo otišli na more i polako sam uvela vlažne maramice (pokleknula sam pred jednostavnošću  ). Guza joj je donedavno bila besprijekorna, ali sad, kad smo uveli i dohranu se počelao pojavljivati crvena crta na mjestu gdje su guzovi slijepljeni . Ne želim više koristiti vl. maramice, ali mi ni blazinice nisu opcija jer su skupe. Nažalost, kupanje pod tušem ne dolazi u obzir je ima dystoni i izvija se u luk kad ju držim jednom rukom (da bi drugom mogla oprati guzu). 
> 
> Ima li kakvih prijedloga sa čim bi mogla brisati guzu a da je nježno i  perivo u mašini?


imas one papirnate suhe maramice od tosame koje idu u platnene pelene, npr.
mogu se prati u masini.
ako si se vec navikla na vlazne maramice, ovo ti je kemikalije free verzija.

mi se svako premotavanje namacemo pod pipom.

od blaznica joj, ostaje trag. njom svaki neki dan cistim izmeju usana, onako kad fest rasirim, ono sto mlaz vode ne moze oprati. i uvijek ostane crvenilo.

----------


## leonisa

rutvica, cestitam!

totto, ja ju "posjednem" u lavabo. drzim ju pod pazuhom i okrenem ju kao da se pere u bideu. taman tako i rasiri noge, kagani kvazi turski. ok guza dodiruje lavabo, al tezina je na mojim rukama. nece joj nista biti.

ispraksirat ces se.

sjecam se da sam sa starijom tek s nekoliko mjeseci pod lavabo/bide (kojeg vise nemamo), a s mladjom od prvog dana.

i pomazem se rukom, tako da navodim mlaz vode na podrucje koje ne mogu "zahvatiti".

a uvijek mozes lavabo napuniti vodom, kao mini kadica. dok je stala u njega, tako sam ju iskljucivo i kupala.

----------


## leonisa

radim nizove...
koristim iskljucivo vodu.

u ovih skoro 6mj. samo sam ju par puta okupala s par kapi maslinovog/bademovog ulja.
nikakva kozmetika, sapun, sampon, gel, kupka...whatever.

----------


## klaudija

> totto, ja ju "posjednem" u lavabo. drzim ju pod pazuhom i okrenem ju kao da se pere u bideu. taman tako i rasiri noge, kagani kvazi turski. ok guza dodiruje lavabo, al tezina je na mojim rukama. nece joj nista biti.
> 
> ispraksirat ces se.
> 
> i pomazem se rukom, tako da navodim mlaz vode na podrucje koje ne mogu "zahvatiti".


Ovako i ja.. a i sve ostalo manje više kao leonisa..

Kupanje uglavnom sa običnom vodom, tu i tamo, kad smo negdje koristimo vlažne maramice, ili vlažni toaletni papir za djecu.

lavabo je zakon, troje djece mi je trebalo da to skužim :D

----------


## Neli

unatoč cijeni, mi smo i danas (skoro dvije godine imamo) na toploj vodi i babylove vatenim/pamučnim blazinicama... s mokrom ga brišem, suhom sušim.
vlažne maramice samo ako smo negdje vani, bez iznimke.
jednostavno - ne volim tu kemiju, a i ne obrišu mi tako kao vatena blazinica namočena u toplu vodu.

----------


## bucka

> hvala ti, još je sve friško


rodile smo isti dan!  :Wink:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Blazinice i voda ili blazinice i baby ulje. Meni bolja kombinacija od maramica cak i na putu.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Mi pokupimo vl. maramicama nered, pa u lavandin (lavabo)
Osim što malci svaki put ubace u lavabo pun vode ručnik za ruke  :facepalm:  funkcionira savršeno.
Brišemo se tetrom. 
Blazinicama se umivamo.

Kod nas hladna voda NE prolazi. Malci pokazuju sličnost roditeljima (čitaj pobuna svjetskih razmjera)

----------


## rutvica

> rodile smo isti dan!


wow! pa čestitam! bio je puni mjesec, pa je povukao bebe van  :Laughing:  (još jedna moja prijateljica je rodila isti dan, a druga dan prije, znam da je slučajnost, ali čovjeka veseli  :Cool:  

leonisa: hvala ti!

pardon na offtopicu...

----------


## Danonino

vlažnim maramicama isključivo. I sad mi je to neugodno napisat  :Embarassed:

----------


## anavi84

vlažnim maramicama pokupim kakicu jer s vodom ostane guza žuta od kakice, pa ona mokrom gazicom. jel vlažne maramice nevaljaju? ja ga još ne perem pod vodom jer je mali tako da ga zasad brišem mokrom krpom dok ga presvlačim. iako bi ga ja rado pod vodu dok se iskaki jer tako mama i tata rade :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

topla voda, blazinice za brisanje i tetra za sušenje...
vlažne maramice tek odnedavno i to vrlo rijetko.

----------


## leonisa

ja ne znam kako guza ostane zuta nakon sto ju operes obicnom vodom. mislim, moja je do 4. mj. kakala u prosjeku 8 puta dnevno, uvijek se fino opralo sve pod vodom. rukama.

----------


## anavi84

moj kaka u svaku pelenu bar malo dok prdne jer jako puno prdi. maramicu koristim samo da pokupim kakicu s čim vi kupite kakicu po guzi? neznam ali probala sam s vodom obrisati i ostane žuto a s maramicom ode. ne bih ga htjela puno trljati po guzi a nebi ni da ostane žut od kakice.

----------


## leonisa

prvih mjesec dana od trenutka kada bi joj skinula pelenu, preko pranja pod pipom do stavljanja nove, prdnula bi jedno 10 puta i uvjek bi nesto izaslo i to sam "kupila" vaticom, mokrom.
kad je to prestalo, prestala sam koristiti vatice. iskljucivo ruka i voda.
vatice koristim samo povremeno da joj pokupim naslage izmedju usana koje ne odu "obicnim" pranjem.

kaku ne kupim nicim, skinem pelenu nad lavaboom i operem ju. to je tekuca kakica stoga nemam sta pokupiti ni da zelim  :Grin:

----------


## anavi84

> prvih mjesec dana od trenutka kada bi joj skinula pelenu, preko pranja pod pipom do stavljanja nove, prdnula bi jedno 10 puta i uvjek bi nesto izaslo i to sam "kupila" vaticom, mokrom.
> kad je to prestalo, prestala sam koristiti vatice. iskljucivo ruka i voda.
> vatice koristim samo povremeno da joj pokupim naslage izmedju usana koje ne odu "obicnim" pranjem.
> 
> kaku ne kupim nicim, skinem pelenu nad lavaboom i operem ju. to je tekuca kakica stoga nemam sta pokupiti ni da zelim


ti ju nosiš i po noći pod pipu zar se nebuni onak uspavana?
ja bi ga isto pod mlaz vode ali neznam kak bi ga držala jer glavica bježi? nisam se to još ispraksirala

----------


## leonisa

po noci mi je mozda par puta kakala (obicno je pocela u 5 ujutro) i tad bi koristila mokre blaznice.

pod pipu za prat guzu isto kao i kad kupas: primis ispod pazuha, ruke i glavica su preko ruke, beba ima polozaj "kifle".
ako imas veci dlan, a beba je fuul mala, trbuhom/prsima na dlanu, prsti na struku, ruka ispod ramena.

----------


## Totto

eto, isprakticirale smo se iznad kade  :Smile:  guza je besprijekorna! i tata se odvažio, peremo sa vodom u svih 16  :Smile:  bolje za malu guzu, a bogami i za kućni budžet (koji je naglo osiromašio ulaskom u drugo polugodište  :Grin:  )

----------


## mikka

ja sam od pocetka prala tako da njena leda naslonim na moj trbuh i primim ju ispod koljena. tako je pisala, kakala i tako sam ju prala. nema mocenja ni nezgoda, vrlo prakticno, moze se u bilo kojem kaficu izvesti po potrebi. zakaj vi tak ne perete bebe?

----------


## koksy

Meni to nezgodno zvuči, teže za držat, pogotovo kad bude malo veća beba, a i kako tako oprat pregibe na preponama?

----------


## Jadranka

A kad kaka u pelene i govancic se razmaze posvuda pa bi se tako razmazao i po mom trbuhu kad skinem pelenu. Ako sam dobro shvatila opis pranja.  :Smile:

----------


## ani4

Ja sam svojega da 4. mj prala blazinicama i vodom. Onda sam uzela onu vodu za pranje u flasici sa pumpicom i sad ga sa time i blazinicama obrisem. Ako je malo pokakan prvo sa vlaznom poberem drekice, a ako je jako onda na kupanac. Nikad nije imao nikakvih problema sa guzom.

----------


## Sumskovoce

> ja sam od pocetka prala tako da njena leda naslonim na moj trbuh i primim ju ispod koljena. tako je pisala, kakala i tako sam ju prala. nema mocenja ni nezgoda, vrlo prakticno, moze se u bilo kojem kaficu izvesti po potrebi. zakaj vi tak ne perete bebe?


Pa ja moje tako perem. Drekece pokupim vlažnom prije dizanja bebe. Prepone operem tako što mu prvo pustim jednu nožicu, pa ih on raširi i operem jednu preponu, pa isti postupak s drugom preponom. 

Jedino se ja ponekad smočim po trbuhu jer se trudim detaljno isprati svaki trag sapuna.

----------


## mikka

ja ju perem samo vodom, bez sapuna. evo maloprije mi se ukenjala u gace ko prasica oprala sam ju bez da mi drek dode na majicu i bez da se smocim. prepone joj operem kak je netko vec gore napisao, prvo spustim jednu nogu pa drugu, ponekad ni to nije potrebno jer s prstima pokupim sve. nekad ju tak cak i mogu pod pipu spustit, ili bar skroz blizu vode. nije mi teze, prala sam i ove vece tako kad su imali 2+ godine. valjda sam se tak vremenom ispraksirala, pa mi se sve drugo cini komplicirano  :Grin:  (naravno lezanje na ledima i ciscenje nije dolazilo u obzir ni kad je bila jako mala, to je bila smrtna uvreda, vristanje do besvijesti i izvijanje da ju covjek jedva zadrzi da ne padne)

----------


## leonisa

> A kad kaka u pelene i govancic se razmaze posvuda pa bi se tako razmazao i po mom trbuhu kad skinem pelenu. Ako sam dobro shvatila opis pranja.


jap  :Smile: 
tak joj perem nakon sto operem guzicu i trebam pisu  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

i potpis na mikkin post, prepone isto tako perem. ne koristim sapun. jos ga ni jednom nisam koristila. dijete mi sapuna vidlo nije  :Grin:

----------


## Jadranka

Ni ja ne koristim sapun. Samo vodu. Najnovija faza je da on stoji na nogama u umivaoniku dok ga perem... a ja ga prskam vodom i trljam... a on ili nesto drzi u rukama ili pokusava zatvoriti vodu. Lezeci polozaj ne dolazi u obzir za nista, uopce nikakav boravak na ledjima ne dolazi u obzir, osim mozda kad spava.

----------


## gugolina

Ja kupila pamučni flanel i sve se spremam da ću ga odrezati na cca 10x10cm i to koristiti s vodom za samo popišanu guzu. Za pokakanu i dalje jednokratne blazinice + voda.

----------


## NYC

Osjećam se grozno dok vas čitam, jer..... ja..... najčešće........... svom bebanu.................................... brišem guzu, khm, vlažnim maramicama. Eto, napisala sam to! Da, koristim sensitive varijantu bilo kojih maramica, u 70 % sučajeva.

----------


## Zara1

> Osjećam se grozno dok vas čitam, jer..... ja..... najčešće........... svom bebanu.................................... brišem guzu, khm, vlažnim maramicama. Eto, napisala sam to! Da, koristim sensitive varijantu bilo kojih maramica, u 70 % sučajeva.


i ja koristim vlažne maramice i ne osjećam se grozno.

----------


## Vjeverica77

i ja, takođe, i to uvijek istim
ponekad se osjećam krivom...

----------


## palčica

Ili se peremo pod špinom ili sa gazicama. Koristili smo vatene krpice ali kako nas mjesečno dođu minimalno 60 kn, jeftinije je koristiti otkuhane gazice. Vlažne smo jednom koristili kad smo bili ukakani kod pedijatrice - meni škode poprilično pa pretpostavljam da bi i djetetu.

----------


## kata_ch

Može li mi netko objasniti što je loše u korištenju vlažnih maramica? Moja beba je tek na putu pa o mnogim stvarima nemam pojma. Mislila sam da je kozmetika za bebe iznimno dobro prilagođena i pažljivo proizvedena kako ne bi štetila. Ili se varam? 

Je li dobro koristiti čisto hladnoprešano bademovo ulje za bebinu kožu, ili npr. nakon kakanja malo bademovog ulja s gazicom nanijeti?

----------


## gugolina

Ja sam si dala sašiti krpice za brisanje guze od pamučnog velura kod Dolise. Trebale bi mi stići poštom danas-sutra.

----------


## penny

ima puno na natu o tome da su vlazne maramice potencijalno opasne za bebino zdravlje...mislim da sam cak negdje procitala da mogu utjecati na plodnost...e sad kolko ima istine u svemu tome...nebi znala, al cini mi se isto kao i koristenje samponcica i kozmetike za skroz male bebe...umjetne su, i pune svakavih xy sadrzaja, pogotovo one nepoznatih proizvodjaca, iako i poznati imaju svasta....
bademovo ulje je puno bolji izbor  :Smile: 
tako smo i mi...radije sam na vaticu stavila malo vode i ulja i s tim brisala guzu
a imam i neke mekane frotirske krpice, i obicne male gaze, a sad sam i sa rode narucila krpice

----------


## duma

> Pranje guze na umivaoniku, jednom rukom je držiš preko prsa ispod pazuha, staviš ko fol u sjedeći položaj preko ruba umivaonika (rub u stvari dođe ispod koljena) i opereš drugom. Moji svi imaju distoni, nisu mi se izvijali na taj način. Blazinicama samo doradim pregibe ako se što zavuklo unutra.
> 
> I perem samo vodom i bebi sapunom, obrišem malim guznim ručnikom.


Ovako smo i mi našeg T. prali od 1. dana...danas ima 19mj. , kaka u nonu i sve i dalje tako funk.

----------


## žena majka i kraljica

> Ovako smo i mi našeg T. prali od 1. dana...danas ima 19mj. , kaka u nonu i sve i dalje tako funk.


tako i ja perem, iako brisali prije vlažnim, ali odustali, nakon mjesec dva, nekako mi ovo bilo prihvatljivije,

----------


## alma_itd

Ja svom *B* od rodjenja perem guzu toplom vodom i povremeno njegovim samponom,vlazne maramice nosimo sa sobom u torbi za presvlacenje,ali ako do toga i dodje negdje vani,opet ne mogu da odolim a da ga ne operem sa vodom :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Ayan

pamučne gazice namočene u toplu vodu. kupila sam velike gaze i dala ih razrezati na manje.

----------


## fingertips

Gugolina, di si našla Dolisu? Jel ima neku internet stranicu?

----------


## maca papucarica

> Gugolina, di si našla Dolisu? Jel ima neku internet stranicu?


Finger, ukucaj Dolisa MadewithLove na Fb

----------


## fingertips

Hvala maco  :Kiss:

----------


## VeraM

Jest da je stara tema, al evo kopam po forumu dok mala spava. Ja imam krpice za pranje, Rodine, znat će tete rode od čega su. U kajinić (mali kajin, vjedro, kako li se to već zove)  tople vode i brišem. S tetrom sušim, pa mi jedna može više pranja poslužiti. Kasnije sve u mašinu s pelenama. Vlažne imam za vanka, al dosad nisam morala niti jednom mijenjat pelenu vani (kratke šetnje, do 1 h) tako da stoji to pakiranje koje smo dobili na poklom već 5 mjeseci neotvoreno).

----------

